# Ih 966 air cleaner change gauge sending unit?



## pstmj (Apr 1, 2011)

I cant seem to find the sending unit for my 966 air cleaner change gauge.

any help is appreciated.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It should be a round sensor screwed into the air intake tubing after the air cleaner housing. IIRC there is a single wire coming from it to the harness.


----------



## pstmj (Apr 1, 2011)

Where can I buy this sending unit? I cant find it online.


----------



## pstmj (Apr 1, 2011)

Where can I buy this sender? I cant seem to find it online.


----------

